
Where the Hell Is Birth Control for Men? - freeasinfreedom
https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/eve98a/male-birth-control-pill-contraception
======
Gibbon1
Article doesn't mention that the reason there isn't a male birth control pill
available is because there are no good drug targets.

It's just not going to happen, full stop.

